# North American Hitch Hiker Gathering 2011



## r3353 (Jun 19, 2011)

Greetings fellow thumbers,
It's finally finalized!
The location has been choosen(approximately), the time has been picked(approximately), and the flyers have been designed(approximately).
Somewhere in the pacific north west near mid to late July, hitch hikers from around the world and down the street will gather for days(approximately) for fun, games, lessons, and stories. Be the first on your block to participate. After wards you can go home and gloat to the Jones' like a couple fat flies on some carrion.
The 2nd North American Hitch Hiking Gathering will be an experience you cannot miss. The people you will meet on the road and at the camp are the true eccentrics ov Western Culture. Bring a friend, bring some love, but mostly importantly bring yourself.
This is a completely horizontally organized event, if you want to participate, speak up. Do What You Will.
This is not limited to US citizens, anyone from planet earth and surrounding dimensions is welcome.
With out you there, it will just be lonely ole me in the woods with a cardboard sign saying, "Freedom".

More info at:
na.hitchgathering.org


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 30, 2011)

I put a call out on Digi Hitch & STP for any folks hitching to the Rainbow Gathering to have
a meet up!

So look out for me in the Trade Circle - I will be flying a sign:
'Stp/Digi Hitch Meet Up - Ask me now :>)'


----------



## 0ddity (Jul 1, 2011)

Hitch hiker gathering? I'm there.


----------

